# Starting a dry wall business



## zach116 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello,

I have been professionally installing dry walls for a large construction/contracting company, primarily in commercial offices. After 15 years, I've decided to start my own business, focusing on residential homes, as I suspect that a one-man band like myself would find it hard to crack into the market for commercial installers when there are other more professional (and bigger) companies out there. But I do believe there is a market in the residential area.

Anyway, my question is: Where do I even start looking for clients? While I believe in my dry wall installation prowess, I am clueless about business and marketing. I have a website and business cards (thanks to a friend), and I have liability insurance, and registered my business legally, but I keep wondering how I can get my name out there and crack into the market. As well, suppose someone calls me, how do I close my first client? I mean, what if he asks me if I have experience in other homes -- which I don't (only in commercial offices)? How does someone with zero residential dry wall experience even begin?

I have decided to make a life change and this is my goal, of starting my own company. But I would really appreciate some advice here from others who have done the same thing.

Thank you in advance. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Todd82TA (Mar 20, 2018)

zach116 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been professionally installing dry walls for a large construction/contracting company, primarily in commercial offices. After 15 years, I've decided to start my own business, focusing on residential homes, as I suspect that a one-man band like myself would find it hard to crack into the market for commercial installers when there are other more professional (and bigger) companies out there. But I do believe there is a market in the residential area.
> 
> ...



I'm a DIY'er, so I do most everything myself, but for those who do not... they typically check out places like Home Advisor, and Angies List. It seems that's where a lot of home owners go to contract work. I assume they make their money by taking a cut off of what you make... but still, it's a good way to get out there.

The way the process works is that the home owner roughly measures or clicks from a list of options what he/she wants done. Based on a number of various formulas, the companies can give quotes, or simply provide information. If it were me, I'd probably try to undercut most of the other bidders... at least in the beginning.

I'd also have stenciling or vinyl wrap done on my van to advertise my business (check your local HOA restrictions for company vehicles parked at home). 


You know... another thought might be to try contacting some of the local builders, and see if they're willing to give your company some work. I don't really know how that goes... and I suspect that most builders will already have sub contractors lined up... but it can't hurt to ask them. It would be under your new company... and when someone asks if you've had any residential experience, you say... "I did all the drywall in this neighborhood!"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Strictly my own opinion:
I hope you set a bunch of money set aside to pay the bills, any new business is going to take a good long while to get the money flowing.
Some cheap ideas on getting you name out come to mind, small ad in the local newspaper, Facebook, Craigslist.
I'd be contacting every local contractor to see if there willing to give you a shot at being a sub.
Any local realtors are often trying to find someone to fix up a home so they can get it sold.
Anyone that owns rental property's.
Found out what the local going rate is for hanging and finishing. if so do not try and undercut the price just to get the job!
Temping to do but will not work out for you long term for several reasons.
From then on they will expect to pay you that same rate.
You have to make enough extra money to cover unbillable things like travel time, call backs, time spent talking to customers, days when you have no work, doing quotes, insurance, vehicle expenses, office supply's, cell phone, all your normal living expenses, and a dozen other things your now responsible for.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If you target homeowners as your clients, most of your work will be finishing basements and bonus rooms over garages.

New home builders are always looking for good RELIABLE drywall subs. You do not say where you are, but join the local builders association, and get your business name put in their business directory.

Call the purchasing manager of some local builders and talk to them. Be upfront about you experience and see if they will let you rock a house or two to start with.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Try to get side jobs first. When you have too much work to get done 
weekends/evenings, go full time.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Zach. 

Welcome to the forums.

First thing I would do is drum into my own head that "drywall" is one word.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Anyway, my question is: Where do I even start looking for clients? While I believe in my dry wall installation prowess, I am clueless about business and marketing.


I don't know if you ever watch Shark Tank but that question is always asked but in a little different way. "Customer Acquisition Cost". How much does it cost to get a customer? I learned a lot from that show.

Go to the library & get 2 books, one on starting a business & one on basic business law.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Somethings you should think of , Do you have the money in the bank set aside to pay your material cost. Can you start the job with out asking for start up money? Can you preform all phases of the work your self ? Can you estimate a job from Plans & spec's ? If there are no changes in the plans & spec's can you complete the job for the set fee ? 
As for getting work don't plan on the phone book don't run adds don't invest in signs or decals. Your best add is your ability to complete the job on time and for the agreed price. As for getting work join one or more of the bidding sites Like Mc Graw- Hill ( Dodge Reports ) you can get both the residential construction & commercial construction in your area it will list the owner , contractor , location of job , Dollar amount of construction & list of trades for bidding also you can get the plans & spec's by e-mail than you can estimate any job you select from the report and transmit your price to the bidding contractor or owner which ever is asking for the pricing. Also your proposal MUST include all items that you include & MOST important list all items or sections that are not included or covered in the cost.
Your proposal will have to be valid for at least 30 days. Your proposal should list your business license # Your insurance carrier


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Another note on insurance: Besides liability, workman's comp will be needed if you hire help.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've painted a lot of new residential and the drywall company still uses hangers and finishers [separately] Some of these companies sub out the work so that might be a place to start. Doing just the hanging for homeowners might be hard to get, most homeowners will be looking for someone to do both the hanging and finishing.

IMO the best way to start a business is part time. That way your regular job's paycheck will still be there to take care of the bills while you build a customer base.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

On Guapo's statement about books good point here are two you will need.
Guide to Construction Cost.
You will need to look at Division # 9 Finishes it will give you a guide for cost item by item it will list items in Unit & Cost.
Also note The Construction Modifiers listed by State & area than add your own factor if required. Include this book Plaster and Drywall System Manual than look at Spectext 09260 - Gypsum Board Systems this section will give you a check list of every thing required in the drywall section for a complete finished job. This section is where you will include or delete items that or not covered in your price. Both books will cost less than a phone book add or decals.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Any business that can be started without much investment in tools/equipment will be very cutthroat. You will need to set yourself apart from the other guys.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

One of the hardest things for a person that has worked hard labor for many years, then one day goes in to business for themselves, is learning their personal hard physical work of beating, sawing, chopping, troweling, etc. will not make their business a success. 

The really successful construction companies really became successful, when the owner learns how to run a business, and not a saw. Gets to be free from manual labor to go estimate jobs, do sales marketing, have control over every dime earned and spent while having lunches with the financially astute white collars and making deals on the golf course. 

And let their manual labor employees, do what they used to do. But even with this, timing is crucial. I have seen too many try to start new remodeling/construction business's that did the aforementioned too soon ...and then drown in debt and fail. JMO


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Tymbo said:


> Any business that can be started without much investment in tools/equipment will be very cutthroat. You will need to set yourself apart from the other guys.


 I agree on the cut throat jobbers.
But if you quote a reasonable price and complete the job as quoted and the work exceeds most standards of workmanship you can out last the cut throat prices. Plan on about two years to establish a good client base. At this point if your workmanship remains first class the owners / contractors will except your quote even if it is a higher the others. On very large jobs i could have the highest quoted price and sill get the job based on past performance.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The cut throat statement reminded me of a former boss who would charge $75 per drywall board hung, spackled & taped not painted. There was another local guy who would do it for $35.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Joining an orginization like the Kiwanis which is mainly made up of business people, volunteering at Habitat for Humanity can make great contacts and good will. 
I used to alway put up yard signs when working on a job in the yard I bought at Vista Print and alway got calls for other jobs more then paying for them.
When I was a builder I went through no less than 6 different sheetrockers before found a good one. 
The last one I used and never used another one after I found him offered to prime all the walls after he finished hanging and finishing so he could see the flaws and fix them before someone painted.
I only had one call back with him because of some loose tape.
I called him on a Sat. and told him when he had a chance to stop by and fix it.
He showed up 15 min. later in flip flops, bathing suit and Tee shirt (he had been at the beach with his family) fixed it and went back to what he had been doing.
Now that's service!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Plenty of books on this.

If there's still a book store in your area.?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

fraiserdon said:


> if you want to launch your own company, then it's worth spending a lot of money on marketin


I disagree, word of mouth and getting out and talking to the various builders works just as well without the added cost.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Probably the first thing to get right, since you're actually going to be a professional with a website, is spelling the word properly. It's drywall, not dry wall. Be professional, look professional.

One thing you can do is register on Angie's List. There are mixed feelings about the service, but undeniably it can get you attention once you've gotten a few reviews. So ask anyone you've ever worked for to put a review out there for you.

Be active in your local nextdoor.com neighborhood group. When people ask questions, answer them and tell them they can call you if they need anything.

Working on your own is difficult - it would be good to have another guy who you can call in at least part time to help with the heavy lifting. Even with a drywall lift, you sometimes could use another buy on full sheet jobs.

No one is ever going to ask you if have experience installing drywall. They're going to assume if you're in the business, you've done it before. And on the odd chance they do ask you some question, it surely will not be to distinguish between commercial and residential experience.

Think in terms of how your customers think, not how you think. If you give them what they want you will build business. What they want: someone who responds in a timely manner to phone messages and emails. Someone who shows up when they say they're going to show up. Someone who does competent work and cleans up after himself, obviously. You do not have to be the cheapest - people are willing to pay more money to someone who does the above.

Speaking in terms of what customers want, they don't want to have to research 4 different companies for 4 different tasks. Learn to give turnkey solutions to the problems homeowners have. If they have water damage on a ceiling or wall, they don't want to have to call a trim carpenter, a drywaller, a texture guy, and a painter. They want to make one call to fix one problem. Learn to cut out drywall and trim, install the drywall and finish, stain block, apply finish such as popcorn, install the baseboard and caulk, and paint the wall. You don't have to be absolute expert at those other things, but get good enough that you can do one complete job.

Never negotiate on price. It reeks of unprofessionalism. It would be like asking your doctor if he can do it for $100 less. If he says yes, you do not want that doctor anyway. Yes I know there are some guys out there who will do this, but aside from losing money, it looks like you were not sure of the price you need to operate your business, or your value, to begin with. There are some cultures where haggling seems to be the norm, but I've never indulged them. And you know what? Out of all the people who have ever asked me that, I've always said "I'm sorry, I can't negotiate on that price to stay in business", and I've never lost a single one of those jobs.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Guap0_ said:


> Another note on insurance: Besides liability, workman's comp will be needed if you hire help.


I would recommend in his shoes to hire an independent contractor for part time gigs and take that out of the equation.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

zach116 said:


> I am clueless about business and marketing.


Education is critical if you are looking to start your own business. License and insurance are only two of many aspects of running a business. 

Are you planning to hire a helper(s)? If so, you now have to deal with payroll which is more than just writing a person a check for their work. 

Do you know how to price your work factoring time, labor and materials?

What about your truck. Gas, and maintenance are business expenses but there are regulation on what and how much you can claim especially if it is registered as a personal vehicle as opposed to commercial.

You will need to keep detailed records primarily for tax purposes in the event you ever get audited. You show up at the tax man's office with nothing more than an unorganized box of bills and receipts and he will eat you alive.

I strongly suggest you take a business class geared toward small start-ups. Many colleges and universities offer such classes or take an on-line course. A web search for "start-up business classes" will provide you with a number of online resources.

Not to be bearer of bad news but according to data from the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, about 20% of U.S. small businesses fail within the first year. By the end of their fifth year, roughly 50% have faltered. After 10 years, only around a third of businesses have survived. 

I do not point this out to discourage you but to encourage you to learn all aspects of running a small business, not just the drywall work so that you have a better chance at succeeding.

I sincerely wish you the best of luck in your new venture.


----------



## GCTony (Jul 21, 2021)

mark sr said:


> I disagree, word of mouth and getting out and talking to the various builders works just as well without the added cost.


I recently learned what some of these big builders are paying for drywall work. You don't give them a quote, they tell you what they are paying, take it or leave it. I have no idea how these people can stay in business. (I know, but I'll keep it to myself)


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would be careful about using services like Angie, Home Advisor or other similar entities. They charge per referral. Some people get hundreds of referrals from people who are shopping but few closed deals. Then you go in shock when you get your credit card bill. Builders want a crew who can get the work done quickly, I think they will be a hard sell for a one man operation. When I had my business it took 10 years of hard work before I could sit at home and my phone would ring with more work than I could handle. Don’t let general contractors/builders jerk you around for your money. They like to have you do a job, then pay you while you are doing a second job. They get progressively farther behind in payments until they owe you enough money that they own you. I did a siding job for a builder and a month later he had not paid me. Another sub told me they were closing on the house in a few days so I called and told them I was filing a lien on the property. That would not stop the closing but it would hold up the release of all their money. They called me back 20 minutes later and said my check was ready. I had my wife pick it up and go directly to their bank to cash it. Two days later they called me to do another job. I won’t share what I told them because it would get me banned from this forum.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I've gotten a fair amount of business from Angie's List and I've never paid any fee, so I'm not sure what that's about,but certainly there are ways to benefit from it at no charge.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

See if you can lock down your costs first. One of the most successful drywall contractors around locked up good prices on drywall, then bought into a wholesaler and ended up owning a drywall manufacture. Really hard to beat his bids if he wants the job.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

What part of the country? I will be looking soon


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

the original poster, Zach116, never returned after his first and only post on April 19, 2018 and the thread was revived by a recent spam post.
a few more spam posts were deleted after it was revived, this is why some of the information may appear to be fragmented.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> first and only post on April 19, 2018 and the thread was revived by a recent spam post.


Gets me every time.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Nicoglay you are responding to a 4 year old thread, and with little substance. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Damn, I read Knee Brace and I got all excited. I was hoping for some new info on a miracle relief for my damn knee!!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Miracle cure is a total knee replacement. Piece of cake.....lemon.....with hot pepper frosting. Years after, however, you can look back and just remember your pain. Titanium doesn't hurt.


----------



## NorahAdkins (5 mo ago)

I agree that to start your own business or a business, you must have the appropriate education, thanks to which you will be able to understand the basics of running a business and marketing.


----------

